# Thirty Two boots - wearing out/heat molding in length?



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Been trying out 32 lashed boa and binary boa in the shop.

My right foot is 30cm and the left one is 29.5. so I trioed US 12.
Boots fit perfectly on the left, but the right one is small in length - feels kinda painful for the thumb.

The question is - if I heat mold them or try walking around in them is there any chance to get them bigger in length?

Are there any owners of 32 with same issue?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Vlad Khilchenko said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been trying out 32 lashed boa and binary boa in the shop.
> 
> ...


Hi Vlad,

To your question first, boots typically will pack out ~1 cm (one foot size) in the first few weeks of riding. Waking around the house in a boot will not do this. Heat fit will form the boot to your foot and can make extra room for problem spots. But, pain is not good .

A few questions. Are you lacing the boot tightly when trying on? Have you confirmed your barefoot measurements? If you would like to do that here, please post up some images and I will be happy to have a look.


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi,thanks for your reply

I confirm my feet sizes - 30cm right, 29.5 cm left - measured barefoot with heels against the wall.

I've laced the liner tightly & fully tightened the boa - very unpleasaant feeling in right thumb. Mostly caused by still material against thumb.

Really like the style of those tye dye boots and even more the price ($130 is a steal)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

You really do not want pain in a new boot. Firm pressure, yes. Pain, no. Does this feel like a liner imperfection or something else? What are your barefoot width measurements?


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi,

Not sure about barefoot width, need to measure.

It feels like your finger is put tightly against the wall - when it rubs it hurts a bit. If feels like if it was softer it would've been less painful.

I've also tried K2 Maysis - fits perfectly on both feet except for a small room in the left foot (negligible).


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I've got Thirty Twos with the dual boa. Best boots I've ever owned. I had them heat molded at the shop after walking around in them for a while (shop guy recommended doing this). I have to say, they are incredibly comfortable, definitely should not be any pain. I pull the inside liner nice and tight, then you don't really have to tighten the boas too much. I'll leave the lower zone (foot) a bit looser, and crank the calf pretty tight. I have Flow NXT-FRX bindings, which are stiff, and the Thirty Twos are pretty stiff, so the tighter calf gives a lot of control.

All that said, your foot shouldn't hurt. My boots didn't pack out as much as other boots have. The heat molding worked well, and they still fit great. Good luck!


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

surfinsnow said:


> I've got Thirty Twos with the dual boa. Best boots I've ever owned. I had them heat molded at the shop after walking around in them for a while (shop guy recommended doing this). I have to say, they are incredibly comfortable, definitely should not be any pain. I pull the inside liner nice and tight, then you don't really have to tighten the boas too much. I'll leave the lower zone (foot) a bit looser, and crank the calf pretty tight. I have Flow NXT-FRX bindings, which are stiff, and the Thirty Twos are pretty stiff, so the tighter calf gives a lot of control.
> 
> All that said, your foot shouldn't hurt. My boots didn't pack out as much as other boots have. The heat molding worked well, and they still fit great. Good luck!


Hi,

Thanks for the reply!

But when you were trying them on initially was your finger hitting the toe side of the boot? That's my problem now.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Vlad Khilchenko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure about barefoot width, need to measure.


Yes, that will be worth checking into.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Vlad Khilchenko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> But when you were trying them on initially was your finger hitting the toe side of the boot? That's my problem now.


I thought they were too tight when I first tried them on. But I knew they'd pack out, and the heat molding of the liners made them feel much better. My previous boots were Flows, and I bought them comfortable in the shop. Big mistake...when they packed out they were huge and I could never get a good fit. So, a little tight is okay. They shouldn't feel wrong, they shouldn't seriously hurt, but they should be pretty snug, knowing that they're going to get bigger. It's all about getting that liner heat molded just right.


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

surfinsnow said:


> I thought they were too tight when I first tried them on. But I knew they'd pack out, and the heat molding of the liners made them feel much better. My previous boots were Flows, and I bought them comfortable in the shop. Big mistake...when they packed out they were huge and I could never get a good fit. So, a little tight is okay. They shouldn't feel wrong, they shouldn't seriously hurt, but they should be pretty snug, knowing that they're going to get bigger. It's all about getting that liner heat molded just right.


Were they tight in width, length or both?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Vlad Khilchenko said:


> Were they tight in width, length or both?


I got wide width boots. I'm kinda like you, one foot is a half-size bigger than the other. My right foot was too tight at the toes, but the heat molding really did help, and as the boots packed out they fit perfectly. The inner boot is what you want to fit like a glove. You can crank down the outer boot with the boas to tighten things up on the smaller foot.


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

surfinsnow said:


> Vlad Khilchenko said:
> 
> 
> > Were they tight in width, length or both?
> ...


Ic, so you mean if my only problem is thumb hitting front of outer boot and causing pain - I may get on with it for now and pack those boots out?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

surfinsnow said:


> I thought they were too tight when I first tried them on. But I knew they'd pack out, and the heat molding of the liners made them feel much better. My previous boots were Flows, and I bought them comfortable in the shop. Big mistake...when they packed out they were huge and I could never get a good fit. So, a little tight is okay. They shouldn't feel wrong, they shouldn't seriously hurt, but they should be pretty snug, knowing that they're going to get bigger. It's all about getting that liner heat molded just right.


Where can you go to get the boots heat molded

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------

